
Show HN: A very simple Lisp interpreter in 250 lines of literate Python - vorador
http://khamidou.com/compilers/lisp.py/
======
kazinator
In the eval rules, I would check the symbol and list cases first, and then
just treat everything else as self-evaluating, rather than checking for
string, integer, etc upfront.

